# What if...



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

...you don't want any more fish but the fry keep finding places to hide and survive anyway, your tank is being overrun with one type of fish, and nobody will take any off your hands?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

post them here in the for sale section....


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

I have thought about doing that but I really didn't think anyone would want platy, as they are so easier and cheaper to obtain them at a pet store than it is to order them online and pay for the shipping and all that. I also have absolutely no idea how to ship fish and even if I did, the postal service here has no clue how to ship a package without a smashing it flat. Even if it is labeled 'fragile'.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

just holler when you are ready..i will guide you through it..not a big deal at all...
you should be able to get at least 50 cents each plus shipping for your fish..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

call every pet store in town, and take store credit, even if you don't need to use it

find a local fish club and take fry to auction or trade with members

post on craigslist or ebay for local pickup only. You can do deals in the walmart parking lot if you don't want strangers at home.

learn to ship and post on aquabid.com

start a tank with a pike or other piscavore

One breeding pair can saturate Atlanta's entire market in a just a few generations, it has to be worse in small towns. lohachata, a lot of us could use a 'how to ship fish' tutorial.


----------

